# Won`t let me touch him?



## tinkerbell

Teock is male and i got him new years eve, from a lady who couldn`t keep him. I was told he was about 18mths old. He came tame and will sit on my sholder and give kisses, But he HATES anyone trying to touch him. What should i do?


----------



## atvchick95

Keep working with him, when he allows you to touch him give him a treat and tell him he's such a good boy

Some just don't like bieng touched, I've got a couple that will perch on us, Legs, finger, arm shoulder etc. BUT if you attempt to touch them they'll fly off or run away


----------



## Bea

If he's an adult and still doesn't like being touched he may just not like it.  Some tiels will never want to be touched and petted. You can keep working with him, but just keep that in mind.


----------



## Laura

I agree with the others some just don't like it, out of my 3 I have 1 that will sit on me, step up and seems quite interested but if I go to touch him he backs up and won't let me he doesn't even like his head scratched which most tiels love.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Keep working with him and he might find out what he has been missing  Or mabey he is just a hands off tiel.


----------



## Aly

Keep working with him. He sounds like he's pretty tame, just dislikes being touched which is normal with some. My Ziggy gets picky sometimes too and only likes head scritches if he's laying right under my chin...


----------



## tinkerbell

Cool thanks for all the good advice! When i got him i had been told to have a tame bird you are best to have just one. But i see that some people on here have several and they are all still tame by the sounds of it??? I just wonder if i should get him a friend? We did have a budgie which we had first, but he was very jelous and would attack teock, so we had to rehome him I don`t want to get another teil, just to find out it was a bad idea. Also once we rehomed the budgie teock shouts abit, I don`t mind, but hubby and mum in law find it abit annoying sometimes. Would this get better as he wouldn`t need to "call" others if he had a friend or would i just have two of them shouting?


----------



## Laura

I do think its nice for them to have company but I wouldn't say the loudness will decrease with having two of them, I have 4 of them and instead of having one call me I have 4 do it in unison and it does get really LOUD sometimes  not all tiels bond with each other some prefer there humans then each other, and all of mine prefer me to each other I only have two that are bonded and one of them still calls me and when she is let out comes right for me.


----------



## tinkerbell

Would it be a bad thing to get another one do you think? Laura, what is hollie?


----------



## Laura

I don't think its a bad thing, but if your husband and mum in law already find the noise annoying sometimes you might want to ask them  because it will at times get even louder with two 
As in mutation? She is a white face pearl but we think now its a male so it will still be a white face pearl but when he molts he will lose the pearls and look like a white face.


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks i will have a think on it. I think it is always nice for a pet to have company when you are out, but had beleive that you couldn`t have them tame like that.


----------

